# Men: What's your ideal height for a woman?



## UltraShy

Inspired by another poll asking the opposite gender.


----------



## UltraShy

I picked a very average 5'6" as my vote.


----------



## MindOverMood

Well I'm 6'5, so I would like her to be close to 6 feet. Just so we wouldn't look too awkward =x But of course height is not that big of a deal to me. I chose 5'11.


----------



## Mc Borg

5'6'', that's my girlfriend's height. =] lol


----------



## strawberryjulius

Let's not beat around the bush here, we all know that 4'8 is the height of THE perfect woman. Yes?


----------



## mixolydian

I'm usually attracted to shorter skinnier women so I voted 5'2. I like to feel manly when I'm with a girl and that can only happen if I have ten inches of height and 30kg on her.


----------



## Dub16

anywhere from 5'4" up to 5''9" I guess. Its not as though its a huge deal breaker or anything. Once shes not taller than me (I'm 5'10") then thats the main thing.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I don't care about their height tbh, But I liked the amazon option so i picked that one


----------



## tutliputli

strawberryjulius said:


> Let's not beat around the bush here, we all know that 4'8 is the height of THE perfect woman. Yes?


Are you really that tiny? So cute! But I, your mother, am 5' 10", so your dad must've been a real shortarse. An actual midget.


----------



## caflme

wow... guess at 5'0" ... I'm pretty well out of luck.... now it all makes sense.


----------



## drealm

Below me.

If a woman try's being taller than me, she's being disrespectful.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

Really don't care about height.


----------



## laura024

Haha this should be interesting.


----------



## Ambivert

anything below 5'8'' (my height), other than that don't care


----------



## Paul

Maybe it's because I don't have experience, but I can't see why I would prefer any particular height. I guess anything over 7' or under 4' runs a risk of accidentally crushing each other to death...


----------



## sherbert

I would say between 5' 7" and 5' 10" (my height). I could go with a few inches above my height too. 


The amazonian woman sounds intriguing though. Death by snoo-snoo!:teeth


----------



## STKinTHEmud

I'm 6'1", so between 5'4" and 6'2" works for me, though I'll definitely go gaga for a shorter or taller girl if she's skinny. I chose 5'8". ME WANT SNOO SNOO! Baby, it'll rock your world.


----------



## shadowmask

I don't care as long as she's not towering over me.


----------



## JustJoe

I'm 5'9 so shorter than me.


----------



## Deathinmusic

I prefer shorter than myself, so under 5'8" would be good. But it doesn't really matter as long as she's not way taller than me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Who was the wonderful person who chose 5'0 and under, hmm? Who has the short fetish? Show yourselves!! :b


----------



## JFmtl

I voted 5'4'', but since i'm 5'6'', the ideal for me would be between 5' ish to 5'6''.

I don't care that much though, I would not mind if the girl was a little taller (which is a real possibility at my height), but I would probably feel intimidated (or some kind of inferiority complex) with a girl really tall, say over 6'


----------



## mistermet

i chose 5'1", but i'd be fine with a girl who is 5'3" and under. I am only 5'3" myself and personally, i'd rather be the taller one of the two. i think i'd be okay with 5'4" or even 5'5", though.


----------



## Dane

I said 5' 8". I'm 6' 0". I would like a girl a little shorter then me, because it just seems feminine, but I'd like her to be near my height so we would physically match and I wouldn't have to look down at her like she was a little kid or something.


----------



## Groundskeeper

I'm 5'11" and as long as she's shorter than me, I don't really care. It feels weird to me when women are taller than me, lol.


----------



## jim_morrison

I'm 5'10", so I think 5'4" - 5'6" ish is my personal best match, but it's not really a deal breaker if their taller.


----------



## pita

Woohoo! I'm tied for first!


----------



## Emptyheart

I'm small so I don't need a skyskraper.


----------



## Squid24

I don't care about that on a real person between 5' and 6' is fine, but if I had to engineer the perfect woman I'd make her about 5'10''.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Not a deal breaker as long as she isn't a dwarf or a giantess, though slightly shorter or the same height as me would be preferable. I'm only 5' 7" myself, so around 5' 6" would be perfect.


----------



## Witan

You should change the poll so that a person can pick multiple answers. Anything shorter than my 5'9" height (within reason) is good enough for me.


----------



## veron

Duke of Prunes said:


> Not a deal breaker as long as she isn't a dwarf or a *giantess*, though slightly shorter or the same height as me would be preferable. I'm only 5' 7" myself, so around 5' 6" would be perfect.


I had no idea that word existed. Awesome :lol


----------



## tutliputli

Squid24 said:


> I don't care about that on a real person between 5' and 6' is fine, but if I had to engineer the perfect woman I'd make her about 5'10''.


----------



## ShyFX

I don't care too much but I guess 5'6" or under since I'm a midget. I get the feeling that most tall girls are repulsed by me.


----------



## Futures

I voted 5'6" but it doesn't really matter.

As long as a girl isn't a midget (below 5') or taller than me (6'1") then it's all good.


----------



## MindOverMood

Futures said:


> As long as a girl isn't a midget (below 5')


Someone's not gonna like this:teeth


----------



## caflme

^ LOL - ya think


----------



## estse

Somewhere between 3'6'' and 7'8'' Notice I'm still a manly bigot against some.



pita said:


> Woohoo! I'm tied for first!


You're welcome.


----------



## Keith

I have no preference with height I'd even date a girl taller than me (I'm 5'11) itd be kinda cool, weight is another story though...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

between 5 and 7 is fine.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Amazons are hot!(snoo-snoo jokes have been taken :bah) lol I don't care as long as she's not too tiny so I don't feel like I'm standing next to a little kid. five feet and up is fine.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Futures said:


> I voted 5'6" but it doesn't really matter.
> 
> *As long as a girl isn't a midget (below 5')* or taller than me (6'1") then it's all good.


Uh, should this be allowed?


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah, below 5" is hardly "midget", quite degrading actually. My first GF was 4'9" and that height difference didn't made any difference to me so I don't really care what height someone is, it's near the bottom of the "things which matter" list for me.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Yeah, I'm sure I'm going to be called hypersensitive, but honestly...


----------



## Squirrelevant

I really can't say that I have an ideal height. I'm pretty tall (6'4") so I guess it might be awkward being with someone much shorter than me, but I keep an open mind. I wouldn't care if a girl was a little taller than me either.


----------



## Roberto

If they are tall they have long sexy legs

If they are small they look like they are really fun to manage and throw around in bed

If they are around the same height, its kind of a median of those things I guess


----------



## Classified

I have liked girls of all different heights before. It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## UltraShy

JayDontCareEh said:


> I really don't care about height.


Not a big issue to me either, but after all these years all the really good poll topics have already been done, typically more than once.


----------



## tutliputli

Roberto said:


> If they are small they look like they are really fun to manage and throw around in bed


:lol :lol


----------



## Just Lurking

This line is busy.


----------



## PickleNose

Doesn't matter much to me. I kind of prefer taller women but if I see one who's shorter, if I think she's hot, I don't care how tall she is.


----------



## nubly

around 5'4. Too big or too small makes it awkward during sex.


----------



## caflme

nubly said:


> around 5'4. Too big or too small makes it awkward during sex.


:yes:blush


----------



## Phibes

Tall skinny girls are very good for me because I'm tall.
Shorter girls are still good  Just means I have to bend down more hehehe.


----------



## somedayguy

As long as her head does not hit the ceiling every time she stands up I'm cool with whatever.


----------



## vicente

Hoth said:


> Maybe it's because I don't have experience, but I can't see why I would prefer any particular height. I guess anything over 7' or under 4' runs a risk of accidentally crushing each other to death...


Yeah same. I don't see height playing any sort of roll. Maybe if I actually get to date some people, I'll be able to make a difference. Six feet shorter, six feet taller, doesn't bother me.


----------



## SusanStorm

Yay!3 people choose the amazons(all though I don't like that word so much lol),would never have believed that..In RL I've had some problems because of my tallness


----------



## Steve123

I don't care as long as shes shorter than me. Even if only by a few centimetres.


----------



## Lateralus

I tend to be drawn to tall girls. I voted 5'9. It isn't really important though.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

nine feet


----------



## bowlingpins

^good luck with that

I really don't have a strong preference, I would be ok w/ anyone upto about an inch shorter than me.


----------



## kindasorta

I really don't care.


----------



## sabueed

shorter than 5'5, which is my height.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

im like 6'4 or 6'5ish and im always attracted to short girls... i dont know why... probably because thier "assets" look bigger.... anyways the hugs are always awkward because they come up to like my waist lol


----------



## ravens

Probably shorter than my height of 6'.


----------



## Monotony

5-6 I don' t really care unless their taller than me.


----------



## To22

I voted "I want an Amazon.." Truthfully, I can't imagine what any of the heights in between 6' and 5' 2'' look like so I can't choose =/ I don't really care about height nor do I have a specific preference at the moment. Somewhere in between 5' & 6' would probably be nice.


----------



## T-Bone

5'5'' or shorter. Preferably 5- 5'2''. Shorter usually means better build to me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I'm in no position to have an "ideal" anything for a woman, but I voted anyway...5'4".


----------



## tranquildream

I'm 5 feet >_> ugh lol


----------



## MindOverMood

MindOverMood said:


> Well I'm 6'5, so I would like her to be close to 6 feet. Just so we wouldn't look too awkward =x But of course height is not that big of a deal to me. I chose 5'11.


My *ideal *height range now, would be from 5'10 to 6'2.










6'2 Maria Sharapova:nw


----------



## jsgt

I'd like her between 5'3 to 5'9, but voted 5'6 since it's in the middle. I'm 5'9 btw...


----------



## Secretaz

Do you guys feel that women around 5'0" are like little girls? Especially if they're not even curvy?


----------



## Furious Ming

I don't care, being taller than me is fine.


----------



## Joe

I voted 5"7 but even if I had options I wouldn't take anyone unless I stopped being so mentally ****ed in any social situations, anything smaller than me would be fine though. Maybe about 5"0 being the cut off but with no experience I can't be sure.


----------



## arnie

I'm 6'3 so I would be more compatible with a taller girl. Maybe 5'7 or 5'8. Anything below 5'5 and it would be awkward trying to kiss her while standing up. :teeth


----------



## Canucklehead

Anywhere in the high 5's or low 6's is my perfect range


----------



## arnie

Phibes said:


> Tall skinny girls are very good for me because I'm tall.
> Shorter girls are still good  Just means I have to bend down more hehehe.


This. I want to be able to sweep her off her feet and carry her.


----------



## Bbpuff

Well at least I know where I stand in the height o' meter.


----------



## VC132

i don't have an height preference. a height range of 5' to 5'6, i'd be happy with


----------



## Nicks485

Max of 5"11 .. Don't want them taller then me thats awk...


----------



## CWe

Around 5'3 or 5'4 is pretty delicious for me.


----------



## ShadyGFX

As long as she's smaller than me, I don't mind


----------



## roseblood

awww I'm not even 5 feet!


----------



## Josh2323

Anywhere between 5'6" - 5'10" is ideal for me (I'm 6'1") but I've dated girls that were outside of that range and it wasn't a big deal to me.


----------

